# Long haired cat + sticky fly trap = nothing good!



## Steph_D (Sep 20, 2007)

I keep a sticky fly trap hanging by my bird cage because of the moths. My cats have NEVER messed with the traps (they're pretty high up anyway) and Maxi, my 8 y/o female, has never even bothered the birds. This morning I woke up to a nasty mess. Maxi had gotten tangled in the fly trap and had it stuck across her butt, on her hips, and wrapped around her tail  HOW she did it, I don't know. I got the trap off of her, but she was still a nasty gooey mess and what ever her tail touched was getting stuck to her. A bath was out of the question because I value the use of my hands too much, so I got the brilliant idea of getting the clippers out. Not only did Maxi not appreciate the buzzing of the clippers across her butt, but they were getting stuck in the goo. Maxi's now at the vet's office. They're going to sedate her and shave her tail and butt, then call when she's done. Thank goodness she's an inside kitty




:

Of course birds lose feathers constantly and Maxi had some stuck to her. The vets were joking that she'd tarred and feathered herself :new_shocked: I have got to get some pictures of her when I get her home, before she hides under the bed in shame



:


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh My Gosh!!! That is just to funny! I can just picture Maxi. Tarred and feather. Tee Heee Hee. And yes, once she is clipped she will hide. I have known of cats to get clipped and they are pretty embarrassed afterwards.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 20, 2007)

That poor kitty! Can't help but chuckle at the mental picture, though.

MA


----------



## Sterling (Sep 20, 2007)

Awww...poor baby!!! :bgrin I'll bet she won't be getting a hankering for checking out the birdcage/flytraps anymore.



:


----------



## Steph_D (Sep 20, 2007)

The vet called a little bit ago. He was on an emergency call when I dropped her off so he didn't get to hear the story first hand. He said that they'll try to use mineral oil to get her "un-stuck" but more than likely, they'll have to shave her :lol: Either way, she's going to need to be sedated. I'll have a drunk kitty tonight, LOL.

Gosh, at 8 years old I'd think she wouldn't get into this kind of trouble any more. Since we changed her cat food, she's been feeling ornery again 

Here's a picture that the kids took of Maxi a while back. I'll be sure to get an "after" pic this afternoon. She's not super long haired, but long enough to make this a really big mess



:


----------



## nootka (Sep 20, 2007)

Aww, poor kitty...yeah, we don't do the sticky ones anymore.

When I had birds, I learned that if I first refrigerated or froze their seeds for a bit, it would kill the webworms/moths, and a short stint of hanging one of those yellow strips in the bird room killed the grown ones. I didn't have to leave it long, and it didn't affect my delicate Lady Gouldian finches.

Good luck and hopefully kitty will be fine after her ordeal!

Liz


----------



## Steph_D (Sep 20, 2007)

I just called the vet and he was able to get her "untangled" with mineral oil so she escaped being shaved. She did have to be sedated, but at least she's got most of her fur still, LOL. Hopefully she'll stay out of trouble from now on, the silly thing.


----------



## Aunt_SunQuest (Sep 21, 2007)

A few years back I had a Perisan cat. in the spring when she would shed I had hair every where. I talked to my vet and he suggested shaving her. So one wpring when she was in for her vet check and spring shots I told the vet to do it. She was the funnest looking cat I ever saw after being shaved. From the back of her ears to her tail was shaved, so she had hairy legs and tail. Boy was she a sight. When I brought her home she hid for a day after that she was fine being out with us.

The bigest thing I noticed was she was always cleaning herself afterword, it was like could get to she skin and clean it real well.

After that I did it every spring, She got where she did mind getting her yearly haircut.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL, I got a real visual on that one.... I can just imagine taking a pair of clippers to one of my cats.... NOT! Value my hands? I value my LIFE more than that, hahahahaha


----------



## jacks'thunder (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sorry Steph but I have to laugh!!! :new_rofl: I thought... my cats have excaped and ran to your house! Hehehe! It sounds like something that would happen here!! Yep... the simple things in life are what make the best memories!! Hehehehe! Poor kitty!!

Oh and it's not just kitties that do this!! I was in the barn doing chorse *this morning * and I ran right into a fly strip :new_shocked:. Yep it got stuck to my hair and shoulder! And of course it was used so..... ewwww!! LOL!!

Leya


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 21, 2007)

Awww pooooor kitty!


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Sep 22, 2007)

That is just too funny! It's amazing what animals can do to themselves!


----------

